# Photo erscheint hinter einem Grid



## rolech (8. März 2011)

Hallo all,
ich habe ein Problem beim Scannen meiner bilder.  Ich benutze dabei den eingebauten Fotoscanner meines Druckers und alles verläuft ohne Probleme. Wenn ich aber das eingescannte Foto mit Photoshop CS4 öffne, dann stelle ich fest, dass es hinter einem Grid erscheint. Den vorgang habe ich schon n mal wieder holt und das Ergebnis ist gleic. Liegt es jetz an meinem Scanner oder läuft irgendwas mit Photoshop schief? 

Ich bin kein Photoshop profi und bräuchte Hilfe bitte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. März 2011)

Hallo rolech und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

Über Ansicht => Einblenden => Raster kannst du das Raster ein- und ausschalten.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## rolech (8. März 2011)

Hi Markus,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich probiere  es heute Abend noch, wenn ich  zu hause ankomme. 
Ich melde mich bei dir noch mal, falls es nicht klappt. Die kleine Schwierigkeit könnte daran liegen, dass mein photoshop auf französisch ist und paar sachen anders heissen können.

Gruß
Rolech


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. März 2011)

Falls du keine Übersetzung finden solltest, kannst du es auch mit dem Tastenkürzel Alt - Shift - Strg - , versuchen. (aber brich dir dabei bitte nicht die Finger :suspekt

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## rolech (9. März 2011)

Hi Markus,
gestern habe ich noch versucht zu machen, wie du gesagt hast.  Die Optionen sind soviel ich es gut übersetzt habe da aber ausgegraut. Ich fange langsam an zu glauben , dass  mein Fotoscanner nicht rund läuft. Irgendeine andere Option?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. März 2011)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot deiner Arbeitsfläche machen, wenn dieses Raster auftaucht?


----------



## Cine-Arts (26. März 2011)

Versuch es mal mit strg./Apfel + H


----------

